

Tell HN: Last-minute carpool to Startup School from Los Angeles - rphlx

I have 1 seat left, if anybody still needs transportation. Leaving Fri ~10AM, back in LA by Sun midnight.
======
sahillavingia
Darn, already booked my flights. :( Enjoy!

